# xbox 360 and samsung tv!!!



## njt4063 (May 24, 2011)

I have a ps3 and recently just brought a xbox 360 elite 120gb. My ps3 has always worked fine on my tv via an hdmi cable. I plugged in the xbox turned it on etc etc and plugged in the hdmi cable and changed the source on the tv to hdmi, and get a message 'mode not supported'!!

The xbox works fine with just it's normal component cable but its only 460p or whatever and crap lets face it!! I have been on the display settings whilst its plugged in using the component cable, and changed it to 1080p and plugged in the hdmi cable and nothing happens just 'mode not supported' again...really frustrating!!

I have tried the trick of turning the xbox off on and on again as with the tv, tried holding y and the right trigger to reset the settings....

I have no idea why it doesnt work??meanwhile the playstation still works fine with no issues... please help before i throw it against the wall... :sigh:

thanks Nic


----------



## njt4063 (May 24, 2011)

Just to add the xbox works fine on my housemates much worse alba tv... using that i have tried changing the settings on the xbox, the hdmi colour ones....tried all of them including auto and i still get mode not supported!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

what samsung tv model?


----------



## njt4063 (May 24, 2011)

its LE19R88BD


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

did you change the video mode on the xbox and on the tv?


----------



## njt4063 (May 24, 2011)

well i have tried all the hdmi colour modes on the xbox, and have tried it on the hdmi source on the tv if thats what you mean??


----------



## njt4063 (May 24, 2011)

dont worry I have finally figured it out i changed the resolution of hdmi on my mates tv to 480p and then it came on my tv and then i just upped it!!

such a ball ache though already wish I hadnt brought it!!!


----------

